# Gunrack pattern



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i need ti know how to figure out the pattern for the gun rack where the guns sit at. any ideas. im not alkl that good with this geometry stuff. i can trace a pattern tho.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ya mispelled gunrack in your title*

So Ya may not get many responses. Far as gun racks go there are for trucks and walls and cabinets. Which are you wanting? Rifles, Pistols shotguns are all gonna be a little different as far as barrel lengths and size.  bill


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I fixed the misspelling.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

for a wall. i have a basic plan found on google i am just a bit puzzled on how to do the rifle spaces. it would be for rifles and shotguns etc. it will be constructed of pine.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

try this, you may have to adapt if you have scoped rifles, but it'll give you something to start with

http://www.leeswoodprojects.com/gun_rack.html


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*somewhere in this you'll find plans*

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...8&q=rifle+rack&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g2g-m2&aql=&oq=
 bill


----------

